# [gelöst] Akonadi Fehler

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich wollte das https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-780284-highlight-akonadi.html nicht noch einmal aufwärmen.

Ich habe in kde4.4.3 Akonadi auf extern mysql umgestellt. Ist seitdem auch schon 2x ohne Fehler gestartet. Aber i.d.R. kommt die Meldung

```

Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 6:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 7:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 8:  ERROR

--------

Nepomuk search service not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 9:  SKIP

--------

Protocol version check not possible.

Details: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.

Test 10:  ERROR

--------

No resource agents found.

Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents /usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share', make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed to.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 11:  ERROR

--------

Current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during startup into <a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error</a>.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error':

Database error: Cannot open database. 

  Last driver error: "QMYSQL: Unable to connect" 

  Last database error: "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket' (2)" 

Unable to open database "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket' (2) QMYSQL: Unable to connect" 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x39) [0x40b753]

1: akonadiserver [0x40bc3f]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f61b32f13a0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7f61b32f1315]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x181) [0x7f61b32f2811]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x61) [0x7f61b51a4275]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x9a) [0x40c97a]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x6c) [0x7f61b52275a4]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4 [0x7f61b5235ea8]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x31) [0x7f61b523788b]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0x3c) [0x4073ec]

11: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0x55a) [0x7f61b55fff1c]

12: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x35) [0x7f61b5600cab]

13: akonadiserver(main+0x2dd) [0x406ac4]

14: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f61b32dda26]

15: akonadiserver(_ZNSt8ios_base4InitD1Ev+0x41) [0x406719]

]

" 

Test 12:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during its previous startup into <a href='/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old'>/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':

Database error: Cannot open database. 

  Last driver error: "QMYSQL: Unable to connect" 

  Last database error: "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket' (2)" 

Unable to open database "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket' (2) QMYSQL: Unable to connect" 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x39) [0x40b753]

1: akonadiserver [0x40bc3f]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f3129ac13a0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7f3129ac1315]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x181) [0x7f3129ac2811]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x61) [0x7f312b974275]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x9a) [0x40c97a]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x6c) [0x7f312b9f75a4]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4 [0x7f312ba05ea8]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x31) [0x7f312ba0788b]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0x3c) [0x4073ec]

11: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0x55a) [0x7f312bdcff1c]

12: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x35) [0x7f312bdd0cab]

13: akonadiserver(main+0x2dd) [0x406ac4]

14: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f3129aada26]

15: akonadiserver(_ZNSt8ios_base4InitD1Ev+0x41) [0x406719]

]

" 
```

Ich habe nur die Fehler drin gelassen.

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ls /home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/
```

ist leer.

```
flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/dbus status

 * status: started

flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/mysql status

 * status: started
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # ls /usr/share/akonadi/agents

birthdaysresource.desktop       mboxresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop        microblog.desktop

icalresource.desktop            mtdummyresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop            nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

kabcresource.desktop            nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

kcalresource.desktop            nepomuktagresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop            nntpresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop      notesresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop  pop3resource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop         vcarddirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop     vcardresource.desktop
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Jun 16, 2010 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.

File content of '/home/pycoder/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QMYSQL

SizeThreshold=4096

ExternalPayload=false

[QMYSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=localhost

User=akonadi

Password=Hackerca

Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket"

ServerPath=/usr/sbin/mysqld

StartServer=false

[Debug]

Tracer=null

[QPSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=

User=

Password=

Port=5432

Test 2:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server executable not tested.

Details: The current configuration does not require an internal MySQL server.

Test 3:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server error log not tested.

Details: The current configuration does not require an internal MySQL server.

Test 4:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server configuration not tested.

Details: The current configuration does not require an internal MySQL server.

Test 5:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi 1.3.1

Test 6:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 7:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 8:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 9:  SUCCESS

--------

```

Selbe Problem hab ich auch...

Akonadi nervt einfach nur...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Leider keine Hilfe sondern auch nur ein "me too" post...    :Evil or Very Mad: 

(Erwähnte ich schon, daß ich die KDE-Programmierer für diesen Rotz aus tiefstem Herzen hassen gelernt habe?)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die Idee dahinter leuchtet ja ein. Aber mir scheint, man sollte weniger Wert auf das Plasma Gedöns und bunten Schnick und Schnack legen, sondern auf Funktionalität, Bugfix und Gechwindigkeit. Aber vielleicht liege ich da falsch. Das ärgerliche ist ja, das die K...e manchmal funktioniert und manchmal nicht. Da sucht man den Fehler zuerst bei sich und in seinem System. Meist ohne Grund. Und dann hofft man auf die nächste Release. Irgendwann kommt dann kde 5, dann passen die Apps wieder nicht mehr und der Reigen beginnt von vorn.

PS.: Jetzt brauchte meine Frau mal schnell einige Adressen aus dem Adressbuch, aber die Kacke zeigt mir nur an, das Akonadi nicht läuft und ich also nicht an die Adressen komme.

----------

## firefly

wobei an diesem Problem nicht akonadi oder kde an sich schuld ist. Zu mindestens nicht hauptsächlich. Laut diesem blog-post scheint es ein problem mit dbus zu sein. Und da akonadi und nepomuk dbus verwenden ist es sehr wahrscheinlich dass das Problem durch den dbus fehler entsteht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wobei die Fehlermeldung mit internem mysql recht selten kommt, mit externem mysql fast immer. kde 4.4.4 behebt das Problem [gelöst]

----------

